# Muzzle brake or no muzzle brake?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Looking at either a 300WSM or 300 Win Mag and considering a muzzle brake. I have been told that they usually cost around $150, is that accurate?
I do find them to be highly annoying at the range as they are so loud and I know that some guides do not allow them to be used due to hearing damage; are there other issues to consider?
My biggest question is how much recoil reduction can you achieve? The 300 WSM is rated at 27ft/lbs of recoil energy while the 300 is 26 and I was told that the brake can make it feel like a 243, which has around 10, does that sound accurate? 
I am leaning towards this Savage Bear Hunter and I like the feature to turn it off. Anyone have any experience with these Savage factory brakes? Would it be better to get an after market or this one as it costs about $140 more than the model without the brake. 
I was looking seriously at the Tikka, but I find myself now favoring the accustock combined with accutrigger. Any other thoughts? Thanks for your input guys!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Muzzlebrake or no muzzlebrake?*

My little bro has a brake on his 300 Win Mag, it significantly reduced the recoil on his. The after market brake will cost you atleast that.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Muzzlebrake or no muzzlebrake?*

I have a removable one on my .340 Weatherby and with it on I would say that the recoil feels a lot like a .30-06. But the only time that I shoot with it on is when I am target shooting building up a load. When I head off hunting it comes off and the thread protection goes on.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Muzzlebrake or no muzzlebrake?*

I have a savage 116 in .300 wm with one of the on/off breaks. the break stuck open after the 10th round, have never been able to get it shut since. it does greatly reduce recoil though. the accutrigger is very nice too. great accurate gun for the price.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Muzzlebrake or no muzzlebrake?*



35whelen said:


> I have a savage 116 in .300 wm with one of the on/off breaks. the break stuck open after the 10th round, have never been able to get it shut since. it does greatly reduce recoil though. the accutrigger is very nice too. great accurate gun for the price.


Thanks for sharing, that is good to know! That may be a good reason to get it from Davidson's to get the lifetime warranty.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Muzzlebrake or no muzzlebrake?*

I have a friend who had his Savage's brake stick open too. He brought it to me and I soaked the brake in barrel cleaning solution and it freed up pretty quickly. He'd only shot it maybe 20 times.
Seems like it would be a pain in the butt until they redesign it. Good idea though.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Muzzlebrake or no muzzlebrake?*

I wonder if working some muzzleloader breech plug grease into it would keep it free. I use it on choke tubes, thread on brakes and flash hiders with good results.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Muzzlebrake or no muzzlebrake?*

i will give both of those ideas a try. i'd love to not have my eardrums blown out next time i shoot a deer


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Muzzlebrake or no muzzlebrake?*

I saw that exact rifle in 300 WM on KSL a day or two ago... Sounds like a nice package. I couldn't past the link from my phone but it's still there as of today in the rifles section.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Muzzlebrake or no muzzlebrake?*

it's a great gun for the money. groups are just under an inch with 180gr federal factory loads


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I have the exact same brake on my 6.5x284. I have kept it closed for the most part only opening it up a few times. I have had no issues with my brake, but I'm also pretty meticulous about keeping my rifles cleaned. For the money, the Savage is a great gun.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Does turning the brake on/off have any effect on POI?


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

waspocrew said:


> Does turning the brake on/off have any effect on POI?


I haven't noticed a lot of difference with POI. However, I have really only been using a mediocre load for breaking in purposes. I plan on having a more precise match load completed in the next week or so. I can give you a better assessment then.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't noticed too much difference on the one that I have on my Weatherby. I have seen a difference in muzzle velocity by as much as 200 fps between it being on vrs it being off. That is why when I get down to the nitty gritty I take the brake off for the final adjustments.


----------

